# 2 New Tombstones



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I had started these a few weeks back but hadn't got around to finishing them off. The big one just needs to have the back painted and it's done. My party guests love the punny names - so for these I've gone with Lee Ning, Ben Dover and Ilene Dover.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love these. Really like the Dover's Stone with both names on it. Lee Ning is just too cool. Nice detail/finish too!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Those look very nice, Headless! I like the detail in the double stone. Approximately how long did it take you to sculpt the feathers on the sides of that one?


----------



## greenpasta (Jun 6, 2013)

Those are fantastic! Impressive carving and painting!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Those are beautiful.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job on the tombstones. I like the Dovers as a shared couples tombstone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have Dovers in our yard, too!

Love the detailing on these!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your detailing is soooo good. Great stones!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The photos didn't bring up quite the detail of the ageing that you can see in real life so the cracks are looking a bit stark in the photos.



BioHazardCustoms said:


> Those look very nice, Headless! I like the detail in the double stone. Approximately how long did it take you to sculpt the feathers on the sides of that one?


Bio I was surprised actually - it didn't take that long. I just drew the shapes with a sharpie and kind of sawed around the lines with a craft knife, then just flicked off the excess with the knife also. I wanted a rough finish on that so the process didn't have to be neat. I tried it first on a small piece of foam (about 6" square) to see how long it would take. I won't say it was a 5 minute job - but the time it did take was worth the effect I think.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What about the Dover's dog, Plow, or their cat, Run?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I do like that very much Fontgeek........ Wish I had some time to do that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They'll give you something new to bury for next year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes they will!!!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are very nice looking, the detail on the Dover stone is superb!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Headless!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great detailing and aging!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking stones. Lovely detail.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

really really great job


----------



## chrisc (Nov 12, 2013)

cool!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome work. Where'd you get the styrofoam for those?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great on the stones.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the names.. so cool and neat as well. In the future i want one with lizzys name from TWD


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

And don't forget their kids, Left and Pict!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those turned out great! Love the carved details.


----------

